

Palm Pre Launch Guide Leaked [pdf] - boundlessdreamz
http://www.manu-j.com/downloads/resources/Pre-Launch.pdf

======
altano
Comparison charts are usually awful but this one is particularly great:
[http://files.terriblefish.com/public/palm-pre-comparison-
cha...](http://files.terriblefish.com/public/palm-pre-comparison-chart.gif)

Here is Palm's chance to name 8 things that differentiate the Pre from its
competitors and what tops the list? Physical Keyboard... good start. Layered
Contacts... what? Exclusive NASCAR Content... really, that makes a list of 8
features? And then it just devolves into pretending AT&T charges $150 for what
Palm's charging $99.

On a somewhat unrelated note, where does one find out real information about
the Pre? Does it have a 3.5mm headphone jack? A notification LED? A mute
switch? Will syncing with a Mac be supported?

There are so many things I hate about my iPhone but there aren't really any
alternatives, as I don't want to carry around a BlackBerry/G1/etc AND an iPod,
so I'm ever hopeful of promising new phones.

------
sker
"We Can't Afford to Sell the Pre to the Wrong Customers." @ page 11

Was this really leaked? If so, it goes to show that they really have a focus
on their customers. Otherwise, it might just be part of their marketing
strategy.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
Can't dismiss that possibility that this is a marketing stunt because the
original source precentral has official blessings from sprint.

~~~
mahmud
Thought so too, but the "right buyer" requirement doesn't seem like a
publicity stunt. They're trying to avoid early exposure of the device to large
corporate buyers that:

1) have security procedures for mobile devices.

2) have specific business apps.

3) demand specific mobile features.

4) centrally allocate and distribute devices to employees.

I think Palm lacks the infrastructure to accommodate large organizations at
the moment, and is trying to avoid any negative reviews in the trade "CIO
literature" until it has its house in order. For now Palm is happy to sell to
the "Maverick" corporate employees who is free to plug any FCC approved device
to office computer.

------
boundlessdreamz
hmm.. didn't know that pdf links are automatically submitted to scribd.

Original Source:
[http://forums.precentral.net/showthread.php?p=1613037#post16...](http://forums.precentral.net/showthread.php?p=1613037#post1613037)

My blog post based on the launch guide and other resources:
[http://www.manu-j.com/blog/palm-pre-guide-service-plans-
devi...](http://www.manu-j.com/blog/palm-pre-guide-service-plans-device-
details/292/)

A more detailed guide and FAQ by gizmodo: [http://gizmodo.com/5133554/palm-
pre-the-definitive-guide-and...](http://gizmodo.com/5133554/palm-pre-the-
definitive-guide-and-faq)

------
lunchbox
Is this the main launch guide, or just a special edition targeted at selling
to business users? The title is "Launch Guide -- Business/Executive BSP"; not
sure what that means.

------
wave
Palm's design philosophy is becoming very similar to Apple's. Now, they are
also using Internet marketing campaign similar to theirs.

